# over 2 hours!!!!!!!!!!



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I talked to a bird today for over two hours! first time I heard him gobble he was across a valley... and he gobbled probably 20 times at me before I decided that yeah I was going to go after him! got to the top of the other side and set up! started calling and he was just hammering it! but he kept walking back and forth! I had a buddy I hunt with with me and I told him that bird wasn't coming in so we had to go to him! I told him to go right and i will go left and when the bird is towards me he would move in and when it went his way I would move in! we closed in on this bird until I was about 50 yards away and my buddy actually got about 10 yards from it but couldn't see it even though it was gobbling! never did get it but man what a hunt! killing that bird would have just been icing on the cake! if my buddy would have not had a scope on his gun he said that bird would ahve been dead! always next weekend! and if he is still there which I doubt he is a gonner!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

sounds like a fun hunt


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

did you guys ever see the bird? might have been another hunter talkin to ya.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

johnboy111711 said:


> did you guys ever see the bird? might have been another hunter talkin to ya.


HA!
That might be the case!
If so thats funny!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

they don't make a gobble call that sounds that good! although i have heard people do it with there mouths pretty well! but no the guy I was hunting with saw him twice! and had him at about 10 yards for about fifteen minutes.... but he couldn't see him cause of all the briars! and the other time he saw him he was about 15 yards away and couldn't find him in his scope! that is why I don't use a scope!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

> my buddy actually got about 10 yards from it but couldn't see it even though it was gobbling!


I misunderstood you


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah he actually saw it twice but couldnt find it in his scope... I told him to throw it away! ha! but the bird started moving down the hill so we tried to do the same thing by getting on each side of it and my buddy got busted! its hard to stalk a turkey!


----------

